# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Norditropin Simplexx 15mg/1.5ml

## turk1968

Anyone in the UK tried these . I am trying to upload photos but cant seem to do it. I will keep trying.They come one per box with a large insert on quality paper in a plastic insert with a clear peel off cover. Hope i can get the photos loaded! 
They look very good but my only concern is they are quite a bit cheeper than the saizen i have bought .Still 3 x the price of chinese hgh which by the way i am done with now!! 
I know you will say trust your source but after 30 years in business i trust nobody!

Thanks .

Turkish

----------


## Antonio_gym

Hey there!Im about to get the same product and wondering if its a good one.Im useing Royaltropin now but,as you said,Norditropin is a bit cheaper.Im curious if anyone around here has used it....

----------


## turk1968

Pictures uploaded .It seems too cheep to me .Box is cheep, insert on good quality paper. Vial is sealed in plastic insert. All writing is very clear on the vial .

Thoughts anyone as to whether its real . Price just bothers me .

----------


## italianguy01

I have some of this stuff, looks exactly the same.

Have only been using for a couple of weeks so couldn't say whether it is having much effect yet.

I wouldn't have said it was cheap

----------


## Markosterone

Isn't this Pharm Grade HGH? Quality should be good.
Also this doesn't need to be stored in the fridge ?

----------


## turk1968

Ive had them before but they were different to these. I was offered them at 3 x the price of generics which is *half* what i pay for saizen which i know is 100% !! Thats why i posted them as i thought i would get more of a response . 
Im sticking to my saizen i think as i am not sure about these , if anyone is using these then please let us know as my wallet is taking a pounding!! 

Thanks .

----------


## Xtralarg

Any updates on this stuff from UK bros?

----------


## d_block

no price talk or source talk, edit,

----------


## marcus300

There are thousands of fakes in the UK at the moment, they are cheap and not real hgh.

----------


## ata1979

I'm about to get the Nordipen 15mg. I'm getting it from a pharma so I know its real. How is this stuff?

----------


## baseline_9

> I'm about to get the Nordipen 15mg. I'm getting it from a pharma so I know its real. How is this stuff?


If it is what it says it is then that's that...

If it's real it will be just as good as any other real pharm grade GH

----------


## ata1979

I live in Istanbul so you could say I'm blessed...
I'll post pics once I pick it up

----------


## dogus

merhaba ata, hangi eczane'de alabilirim nordipen, türk sayfalarda bakiginca beyaz recete lasim diye yasiyor. pardon ama türkcem biraz sayif denimarca'da yasiyorum

tesekür

----------

